# Great news for us Vapers



## Clouds4Days (10/9/16)

Hi everyone

Just passing on something i just read.

On September 8, 2016, at *European Patent Office* (EPO) located in Munich,*Joyetech* GmbH, alongside a few ecig companies, collectively succeeded with*patent revocation against EP 2022349 patent held by Fontem Ventures*.

Fontem Ventures is a subsidiary of tobacco company Imperial Tobacco, the world's fourth-largest international cigarette company. *Dating back to 2013, Imperial Tobacco bought the original e-cigarette patents from Hon Lik*, father of the modern e-cigs, this is what Imperial Tobacco is basing its copyright infringement lawsuits on.

*The result of this case has a significant influence on the development of the whole e-cigarette industry around the world*. We all know vaping is much more healthy than smoking traditional tobacco. Imagine if Fontem Ventures had won, they would charge every user of e-cigarette product for the patent fee. It would be devastating if the traditional tobacco company sells tobacco and also controls e-cigarettes industry.

We will definitely fight together and try our best to create a bright future for the whole e-cigarette industry. Keep vaping, keep fighting!

*EP 2022349 patent:*
http://www.google.com/patents/EP2022349A1?cl=en
https://www.google.com/patents/EP2022349B1?cl=en29

Another win for the vaping community.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/16)

Good news indeed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Good news indeed.



Agree, the last thing we need now is prices of vape gear to go up.
Would cause even less people to consider vaping as a option to quit stinkies.

And for someone who sits behind a desk to say we don't need box mods and sub ohm tanks just these stupid cigarette look alike mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/9/16)

Yay! Some good news for vapers for once


----------



## RichJB (10/9/16)

This is a legal fight between two tobacco companies over some porous thingummy that is used in their cigalikes. The exec summary is that Imperial Tobacco lost and Philip Morris won. I don't think it has much to do with vaping. Anyhow, if you want to read about the legal derring-do, the article is here and the full legal judgment is here. I can't make head or tail of the latter tbh.


----------

